# First Tank Setups..Post Pics!



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

Do you guys have pictures of your very first tank? I was browsing thru my old pics and found mine and thought it would be interesting to see all of your beginners tanks...Please post. 

Very First Setup (10g):









After re-arranging and adding new plants:









Edit: I dont have this tank up and running anymore.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

I don't have a pic, but my first tank of my own was a 10 gallon with 3 african claw frogs. They got really big, and I traded em in.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

lol, yeah I had goldfish in a ten gallon too :? but i had nothing to do with the setup and fish selection, it was my parents.


----------



## Ethos (Sep 11, 2005)

This is my very first tank.
This was way before my other 10G, my 5G, my bettas, and my 55G. 
I was very unexpierenced.....










Here it is the sencond time I re-aranged the aquascaping....










So thats my first tank....


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

ravekiss: you're first tank reminds me of my first tank in that it had a whole lot of bright colored things and was overstocked (please correct me if I am wrong about it being overstocked). Has anyone else noticed that when people begin they start out with neon caves, bright gravel, somewhat gaudy ornaments (I'm not saying your ornaments are gaudy) and stuff like that, and then a lot of times once they have been in the hobby for a while they start toning it down and putting live plants and natural colored gravel in? At least it seems like that to me....I know I did that.


----------



## Ethos (Sep 11, 2005)

I have! I had green in my first tank, and now I much prefer the natural tank.
My 55G has a thin courser gravel, then I did with my first tank, which had big green gravel.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

yeah i agree, my first overstocked goldfish tank had neon green gravel. now my newest tank i tried to make as natural looking as possible with live plants.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Lydia said:


> ravekiss: you're first tank reminds me of my first tank in that it had a whole lot of bright colored things and was overstocked (please correct me if I am wrong about it being overstocked). Has anyone else noticed that when people begin they start out with neon caves, bright gravel, somewhat gaudy ornaments (I'm not saying your ornaments are gaudy) and stuff like that, and then a lot of times once they have been in the hobby for a while they start toning it down and putting live plants and natural colored gravel in? At least it seems like that to me....I know I did that.


youre exactly right. 

I went from pink gravel and crazy looking plastic plants to driftwood, gravel, and live plants.









I dont have a pic of my old tank, but it had these.


----------



## Ethos (Sep 11, 2005)

I do have to admit I do like the look of eygiption themes with plants...not tacky plastic stuff, but clay. Thats what mine are made of. Otr is it poriclin?


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Glad you all seen the light. LOL. Live plants, natural gravel or sand make the fish happier and look better any time. 
But I don't have a picture of my first tank either. It was a 1.5 gal for a triops expiriment and then I added 2 goldfish. Boy, did I have a lot to learn. Luckily those those goldfish are still alive thanks to a book called "Aquariums for Dummies".


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

My first tank(10 gallons,2 goldfish) This tank was a gift from our realtor and i still running with the same 2 fish till i can get a bigger tank or a pond. And my close second was tropical and all the fish died withing 2-3 monthes(the two in the picture are the first two and later i added 2 tetras, and a guppy. then when the guppy died, a betta, then when the betta died, a dwarf gourami)
as you can see the water levels weren't great back then either 








this is my platy compared to the goldfish, the goldfish seemed more scare of him though








Big george








my shubunkin, tony 








my molly, max








My platy, kingsly


----------



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

My 10g tank was waaaay overstocked but I didnt know better at the time.


----------

